# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  plyn w plucach po operacji serca

## Nie zarejestrowany

maz mial operacje bajpasow stwierdzono ze ma niewielkie ilosc plynu w plucach a mimo wszystko zostaje wypisany do domu   czy ten plyn  nie bedzie mial uboczynych skutkow
                                                                                           gosia

----------


## focus9

Płyn po operacji serca  w płucach świadczy o tym że serce jeszcze po operacji nie jest do końca wydolne. Zazwyczaj po operacjach kardiologicznych pojawia się płyn w płucach, jeżeli on nie narasta  i nie ma go zbyt wiele ( może być do 10 mm) to jest ok. Wtedy leki rozgonią go. Jeżeli będzie narastać i maż będzie się czuł gorzej to trzeba niestety do szpitala. Wtedy drenami ściąga się ten płyn. Jeżeli lekarze wypisali do domu tzn że nie jest tak groźnie, ale należy na to uważać.

----------

